# suntour xct forks



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

Has anyone here have or used these forks? Just came on a new hardtail i bought and they feel very clunky, they seem to top out, i.e. pulling a wheelie, bunny hop etc, i get a thunk on the fork extension. Anyone else have this problem, or did i just get a bad fork ?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Could simply just be the wrong size spring for your size or not enough air depending on the fork. What fork was it exactly? Or the bike if you dont know what model fork.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

All the guys who have heard me say this so many times are going to be pissed, but Suntour is basically the crappiest crap you can put on a bike. I say can it and go for the nearest next best thing ASAP.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Always check with the fork's manufacturer before youbuy a fork to make sure there are accomodations (spring kits, air capacity etc.) for your weight and style of riding. Make sure you know how to tune it right too. Sometimes, maybe you can go on the advice and experiences of riders experienced with the fork. Maybe. Depends on who they are.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> All the guys who have heard me say this so many times are going to be pissed, but Suntour is basically the crappiest crap you can put on a bike.


You're an idiot. Look through the forum, and you'll find tons of posts where people have issues with every brand of fork, so using a blanket statement like, "Suntour is... the crappiest crap..." is absolutely ridiculous.

OP, I have the Suntour Epicon RLD on my XC bike and I absolutely love it. :thumbsup:

Suntour, just like Rock Shox and most other brands (except maybe Fox) make total crap forks on the low end, and awesome forks on the upper end. The only difference is, they cost less than the bigger name brands.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

f3rg said:


> You're an idiot. Look through the forum, and you'll find tons of posts where people have issues with every brand of fork, so using a blanket statement like, "Suntour is... the crappiest crap..." is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> OP, I have the Suntour Epicon RLD on my XC bike and I absolutely love it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Suntour, just like Rock Shox and most other brands (except maybe Fox) make total crap forks on the low end, and awesome forks on the upper end. The only difference is, they cost less than the bigger name brands.


Are you a big Clydesdale? I was wonder how far you could push that fork.


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

i wanted a hardtail to play around with so i went to dicks sporting goods (flame on) and got there black friday sale on there diamondback response xe. I already have a fisher fs, but just wanted an inexpensive ht. for general use ( pavement,xc). But the fork is a suntour xct v2. heres the specs on the bike http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3642102&cp=2367438.2367828.2716578


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

f3rg said:


> You're an idiot. Look through the forum, and you'll find tons of posts where people have issues with every brand of fork, so using a blanket statement like, "Suntour is... the crappiest crap..." is absolutely ridiculous.


I'm not using a blanket statement. I've used a lot of Suntour forks myself, and all of them either failed on me or just performed so badly I envied my RST 318. I know people have had issues with every brand of fork, that just goes w/o saying, but I point out Suntour because they were my worst experience. If you want I can change the statement to "IMO, Suntour is..." blah, blah, blah.

Same deal with Avid's stuff. Some people (seemingly the vast majority, but I digress) say that their offerings are pure POSs, but there are a portion of them who like their Avids and have them perform well. Some people like them, some people don't.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

firstcut said:


> i wanted a hardtail to play around with so i went to dicks sporting goods (flame on) and got there black friday sale on there diamondback response xe. I already have a fisher fs, but just wanted an inexpensive ht. for general use ( pavement,xc). But the fork is a suntour xct v2. heres the specs on the bike http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3642102&cp=2367438.2367828.2716578


Did you try using the mtbr search at the top of the page for additional sources of info? You could also go into the mtbr products listings or do a google search.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Go into reviews at the top of the page - look under products- suspension listing. Do you know the year of the fork?


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

yea searched the reviews, forums, google and no 1 seemed to address this issue with these forks. So i figured i would throw the question out there to see if i just maybe got a bad fork. Iam not a novice to the search bar lmao. thanks for the replies


----------



## smb_600 (Sep 20, 2009)

f3rg said:


>


OT, but love that brown leather saddle i need one...


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

firstcut said:


> Has anyone here have or used these forks? Just came on a new hardtail i bought and they feel very clunky, they seem to top out, i.e. pulling a wheelie, bunny hop etc, i get a thunk on the fork extension. Anyone else have this problem, or did i just get a bad fork ?


i believe mine came with the same fork. same situation as you have, the fork gave up on me after 1/2 a year. i don't think it is meant to be abused as much. i have since replaced mine. here is a pic of the fork....


----------



## BLOWNDFIZ (Sep 1, 2009)

f3rg said:


>


Way OT, but are you really tall, or is your frame really small? Your seatpost looks like it can barely be in the seat tube with the seat that high. I'm not bashing or anything (BTW that is the nicest looking Suntour Fork I've ever seen) but it would seem like that might put undue stress on the seattube. Just an observation. Great looking bike too, love the saddle!


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

MY 09 wahoo came with a suntour fork and it works great, no problems or complaints. I ride alot of hard trails with it( brown county, scales lake in Indiana) and its still smooth


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*The purpose of your fork*

is to keep the front tire connected to the dirt for better bike handling and comfort. Bunny hopping and wheelies aren't included in performance for that fork's design.

It is entry level, and realize _your whole bike_ cost about 1/3 the cost of a new, good quality, performance fork.

Ride and enjoy your bike, and don't expect a whole lot of performance from a fork designed to smooth out bumps on some pretty gentle bike trails and paths at the beginner stage.

Jim


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

BLOWNDFIZ said:


> Way OT, but are you really tall, or is your frame really small? Your seatpost looks like it can barely be in the seat tube with the seat that high. I'm not bashing or anything (BTW that is the nicest looking Suntour Fork I've ever seen) but it would seem like that might put undue stress on the seattube. Just an observation. Great looking bike too, love the saddle!


I'm 5'6" and I ride a 15.5" Fisher G1 frame, with has an overly long top tube, for use with a shorter than normal stem. If I'd gone to a 17" frame, the top tube would be too long. The frame is actually identical in geometry to my previous '00 SuperCaliber frame, except for the extremely sloping top tube. The seatpost is long enough that it extends well below the top tube/seat tube junction. It's the sloping top tube that gives the bike it's weird look, but I don't mind the extra nut clearance.

You can see the differences in the top tubes here:





smb_600 said:


> OT, but love that brown leather saddle i need one...


 The saddle is an Origin-8 Brown Racing saddle (search Google using those words). Very difficult to find nowadays, but if you look around, you'll eventually get one. Fake leather, but looks pretty [email protected] real, and extremely comfortable. BTW, I have two!


----------



## Atari (Aug 25, 2009)

firstcut said:


> Has anyone here have or used these forks? Just came on a new hardtail i bought and they feel very clunky, they seem to top out, i.e. pulling a wheelie, bunny hop etc, i get a thunk on the fork extension. Anyone else have this problem, or did i just get a bad fork ?


 Maybe they need to break-in? I had these forks and they seemed to bind or stick when I pushed up and down on them. I adjusted both compression knobs to their softest setting and it did seem to help. I should have given them more of a chance but I replaced them too.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

BTW, my bro-in-law has an XCT, and it sucks big time. Horrible stiction and the lock-out is atrocious. I still say the upper-level models rock, though. Turn up the volume and listen to this thing clank!

http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

firstcut said:


> Has anyone here have or used these forks? Just came on a new hardtail i bought and they feel very clunky, they seem to top out, i.e. pulling a wheelie, bunny hop etc, i get a thunk on the fork extension. Anyone else have this problem, or did i just get a bad fork ?


That is what happens with a low end fork with no rebound dampner. I would ride it until you break it or wear it out, RS Tora for under $200 can be found and make a big difference.


----------

